# Deformed chest help?



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

I went to the doctors for something a while back, & I asked if he could take a quick look at my chest as I find it seems to look odd. He said it was fine. Even my mum said I had a strange chest & said it's just like my dads was.

I've done some angled pics on my Iphone to try to show you what I mean. If you take the p1$$ you've got to also give me some advice to try & make it look better.




























Regards.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Can I lick them?


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

even your mum said that to ya?? mate you sure not adopted?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

looks like a normal chest to me. got the dip/divide between them kinda like mine

is that what ur on about?


----------



## thehogester (Feb 5, 2011)

I've got the dip too. I wouldn't call it deformed mate.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> looks like a normal chest to me. got the dip/divide between them kinda like mine
> 
> is that what ur on about?


Yeah they kind of have a canyon in between, pecs sat on boneyness & I'm getting paranoid by been called bitch tits.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

looks nothing like your Avi? :whistling:


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> looks nothing like your Avi? :whistling:


thats his future.. he is a time traveler.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> looks nothing like your Avi? :whistling:


Yeah, motorbike accident


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

Milzeh said:


> Yeah, motorbike accident


 :lol:


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, those are some killer titties.

Had the same problem for the first 2 years of exercising, I am leanish 100kg now, there still is a bit of difference between my pecks but its really hard to notice.


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

Ive that dip to i usta be like why!!!!!!!!! ha but you can try and make it less trying to ticken the iner part of the chest :/


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

try getting shredded and see how they look then mate =]


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

ummm...sorry to say it...buts its impossible to see anything wrong. Losing some of the excess weight would help. I mean, if anything, its fatty deposits. Moobs if i may.


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

Barman said:


> *Ive that dip to i usta be like why*!!!!!!!!! ha but you can try and make it less trying to ticken the iner part of the chest :/


who was typing the first part of your post? your cat?!!!


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/personal-care/172530-pubertal-gyno-studies.html


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm not exactly fat, how can I get rid of the fat deposits? Should I hammer the inner chest & do a month on Nolva?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

You're not obese but at least 18%bf you got a lot of work to do for the summer :cool2:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

do some cardio 3 times a week


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

To me it just looks like you have well deveopled pecs, all pec muscles attach in the middle into where the sturnum is, there should be a dip in the middle. Chest looks fine to me mate.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

I will deffo up my cardio but I'll end up 9 stone by trying to get my BF to 10%. Think I'll cut beer out 100% & drink vodka lime & soda instead.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Milzeh said:


> I will deffo up my cardio but I'll end up 9 stone by trying to get my BF to 10%. Think I'll cut beer out 100% & drink vodka lime & soda instead.


Or just don't drink! lol look at it this was, if you have fat covering your abs just imagine the same amount covering your chest. A good cut and you will see a vast improvement


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> To me it just looks like you have well deveopled pecs, all pec muscles attach in the middle into where the sturnum is, there should be a dip in the middle. Chest looks fine to me mate.


Thanks man, but there's no denying there's too much fat mixed in.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

you have been told already, but the only way to see proper shape is to drop bf

oh and of course to take

da CELLTECH


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Best thing you could do is get a razor on that chest wig really. Have the supps you scammed off M118 not helped develop it at all?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Milzeh said:


> Yeah, motorbike accident


Oh right so what happened to you after the Avi pic was taken then?? 

Seriously though looks normal to me mate, got a dipper myself!


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

ba baracuss said:


> Best thing you could do is get a razor on that chest wig really. Have the supps you scammed off M118 not helped develop it at all?


Hey, we've sorted that issue out, so don't $h1t stir. Plus if I was a scammer I'd be perma banned.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

they lack muscle size ...


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

ewen said:


> they lack muscle size ...


yeah true, so do yours & Jay Cutlers though...


----------



## 1982chris1982 (Jan 18, 2011)

There's people in this world with real deformities that struggle each and every day of there lifes.... Man the fook up and just get on with it will u you sound like a whining women!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milzeh said:


> yeah true, so do yours & Jay Cutlers though...


me and jay get on chest fine with our norks :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2012)

I have a bony lump on my chest, between my erm ... boobs. I don't see it on other women. any ideas if It's 'normal'?


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

ewen said:


> me and jay get on chest fine with our norks :thumb:


 :lol: You just know you have to take some stick using this forum!


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> I have a bony lump on my chest, between my erm ... boobs. I don't see it on other women. any ideas if It's 'normal'?


Post a piccy of your boobs and we will take a look for you, just to make sure everything is ok like... :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Leigh L said:


> I have a bony lump on my chest, between my erm ... boobs. I don't see it on other women. any ideas if It's 'normal'?


without seeing nobody can tell for sure ....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Leigh L said:


> I have a bony lump on my chest, between my erm ... boobs. I don't see it on other women. any ideas if It's 'normal'?


oh a boner between them :lol:

no thats fine


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

its called a breast bone and we all have them =]


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm sure you've all examined enough women to know if others have it lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> its called a breast bone and we all have them =]


mine seems really prominent though


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Leigh L said:


> I'm sure you've all examined enough women to know if others have it lol


enough ? never see enough


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> mine seems really prominent though


yeh so is mines


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Leigh L said:


> mine seems really prominent though





eezy1 said:


> yeh so is mines


so get them out


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> I have a bony lump on my chest, between my erm ... boobs. I don't see it on other women. any ideas if It's 'normal'?


This thread is becoming like embarrassing bodies, If you show a pic on here it's not as bad as on national television. Next time you go for some more pill just ask if doc/nurse can check the lump before you toddle off.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2012)

Milzeh said:


> This thread is becoming like embarrassing bodies, If you show a pic on here it's not as bad as on national television. Next time you go for some more pill just ask if doc/nurse can check the lump before you toddle off.


You wouldn't see anything anyway. I can adjust the boobies out of the shot:lol:


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> You wouldn't see anything anyway. I can adjust the boobies out of the shot:lol:


pics or noboobs


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd rather have yours than mine tbh!


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

You have very mild pectus excavatum mate. Your lucky it doesnt effect the size of your lungs.I have it on each side of my chest below the pec major, top of the obliques kinda area, lung capacity is about 30% less of what its supposed to be each side which is why I'm **** at cardio as well as chest excercises. Yours doesnt look that bad though does it interfere with your training?


----------

